# Rent Car In oman



## rareware

Hi 
I want to go to oman for a trip of 4 or 5 days and at the airport i want to rent a car.My question is that can i rent it with my country driver liscence or not?


----------



## BedouGirl

I think, if you have UAE residency, the answer is no. Regardless, you would need an international driving licence. Have you called a rental company like Avis to ask?


----------

